# Logitech G400 oder Logitech G500



## Chainbo (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin kein Hardcore Zocker nur mal so ne Runde BF3 zocken und suche daher eine neue Gamer Maus bis 50€ ! 
Habe mir die Logitech G400 und G500 rausgesucht und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll , bitte helft mir !

LG Chainbo


----------



## sc4rfac3 (29. Februar 2012)

geh in den Laden fass beide Mäuse an und nimm die Maus die dir am besten gefällt und am bestne in der Hand liegt!


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

Bitte das nächste mal in das passende Unterforum posten! 

Thread wird verschoben!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## MonKAY (1. März 2012)

Bin mit der G500 selbst sehr zufrieden.
Die G400 ist der Nachfolger der erfolgreichen MX518 und hat somit einen optischen Sensor mit weniger DpI. Wie sich die beiden preislich verhalten habe ich nicht auf dem Schirm, aber die G500 bekommt man manchmal schon für 30€.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2012)

Habe eine G5, der Vorgänger der G500, und bin damit vollends glücklich.

Läuft seit 4 Jahren wie ne 1, eine super Maus, bin echt zufrieden damit.

Zu den Unterschieden, einfach genau durchlesen: Produktvergleich Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse, USB, Logitech G500 Gaming Mouse, USB


----------



## Own3r (1. März 2012)

Ich rate dir auch zu der G500, die mir schon seit zwei Jahren treue Dienste leistet. Die Technik ist wunderbar und du kannst alles Wichtige im Profiler einstellen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. März 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die G500 nehmen, ich kenne diese. Die ist echt Top!


----------



## Kel (1. März 2012)

Die G500 hat komische Daumentasten, ich hab mir die im Laden 3 Sekunden angeschaut und dachte erst, Logitech will mich verarschen ......... dann in die Hand genommen und für mich gehen die gar nicht, viel zu eng beieinander, viel zu klein und miese Form.

Die G400 passt für mich deutlich besser, Mausradrasterung ist auch besser.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (1. März 2012)

@Kel: Deswegen soll der TO auch selber in einen Laden und beide Mäuse in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren. Man kann einfach nicht sagen die Maus sieht gut aus die sagt mir zu. Jeder empfindet anders. Dazu kommt noch wie seine Gewohnheiten am PC sind und ob der user überhaupt für die Tasten eine Verwendung hat. Ausserdem spielt die Oberfläche noch eine große Rolle.


----------



## Kel (1. März 2012)

> bitte helft mir !


 Eine persönliche Meinung zu beiden Mäusen, die ich mir mehrmals im Laden angeschaut + ausprobiert habe, dürfte dem TE wohl doch helfen .
Dass er trotzdem in nen Laden und die Mäuse selbst anschauen muss, ist das unabhängig.


----------



## CyberLotus (3. März 2012)

Habe selber die G500, und muss sagen, das sie einfach Super ist  leicht programmierbare tasten, bis zu 5 Dpi stufen (wechselbar per extra taste) einfach top


----------

